# Metriaclima pulpican tankmates



## Breno4313 (Mar 17, 2011)

I bought some Metriaclima pulpican cichlids 11 to be exact but I'll weed out extra males and females. What are good tankmates with them that won't cross bread? The tank is a 75 gal with nothing else in there. Also Is a 75 gal too small for peacocks? I was trying to get pilots before I got the pulpican cichlids and had no luck at all getting any in australia.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It really depends on which peacocks you are talking about when it comes to adding to a 75 gallon. Is this the same tank the pulpicans are going into? I gather you mean Ps. polit?

If I was adding to a tank of pulpicans, I might look at Yellow Labs to start, that are unlikely to cross breed.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Yellow labs sound good - you're going to want some color in the tank since the pulpican females are drab. Or a small group of acei or socolofi.

Pulpican males can be quite aggressive, so I would steer away from any barred species - definitely no afra or barred zebra types if you're going to try to keep more than one male pulpican.


----------



## Breno4313 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah it was ps polits, yeah I was wanting to add dragon blood peacocks to the pulpican tank. I can get some real nice Yellow labs atm so that might be the go. Any idea on a thrid species?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Acei or the blue socolofi would look nice, or a trio of M. callainos (Cobalt zebras). All have nice colored females, which will compensate for the pulpican girls lack of color.


----------



## Breno4313 (Mar 17, 2011)

cichlidaholic said:


> Acei or the blue socolofi would look nice, or a trio of M. callainos (Cobalt zebras). All have nice colored females, which will compensate for the pulpican girls lack of color.


Would the cobalt zebras or blue socolofi cross breed with the yellow labs?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

They probably wouldn't crossbreed, I've had the cobalts in with yellow labs before and they didn't. Also, dragon's blood are hybrids and I wouldn't be surprised if they did fine with mbuna.


----------



## Breno4313 (Mar 17, 2011)

brinkles said:


> They probably wouldn't crossbreed, I've had the cobalts in with yellow labs before and they didn't. Also, dragon's blood are hybrids and I wouldn't be surprised if they did fine with mbuna.


Thanks for the reply, the guy who breeds the dragon bloods Said they would be fine. I didn't know if he is just trying to sell them lol. If went the dragon bloods I would prob just do the pulpicans, yellow labs and dragon bloods.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd wait for somebody that has kept dragon bloods with mbuna to reply. The guy selling fish has his motives...


----------



## Breno4313 (Mar 17, 2011)

No worries hopefully somebody who has can chime in...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not risk a peacock (even a dragon blood) with aggressive mbuna like pulpican, but you can never be sure what might work. With a dragon blood...you would only have one colorful fish.

What about Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos maingano at 1m:7f for a bright blue?


----------



## Breno4313 (Mar 17, 2011)

I still only have the metriclima pulpicans in the tank to you think the Metriaclima Zebra Gold Charo would cross breed with the pulpican?


----------



## Breno4313 (Mar 17, 2011)

I can also get the ps polits now so how would they go with the pulpicans?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If I had a choice, I would avoid metriaclima. And Polits may not color up unless they are dominant which they may not be in the presence of pulpican.

The flavus has a similar look to the zebra gold if you like the idea of a yellow barred fish.


----------



## Breno4313 (Mar 17, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> If I had a choice, I would avoid metriaclima. And Polits may not color up unless they are dominant which they may not be in the presence of pulpican.
> 
> The flavus has a similar look to the zebra gold if you like the idea of a yellow barred fish.


I like the flavus but it looks pretty hard to get in australia Ill see if I can get some. Thanks for the reply


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You're talking about alot of drab colored females with the species you have mentioned.

I agree with DJ, I don't think polits would color up well with the pulpicans, and would stay away from Metriaclima altogether.

It sounds like it might be easier to help you determine what would work best if you could list your options, since you don't have as much available to you. I would definitely look for a monomorphic species, meaning males and females look the same. Female pulpicans (which you will want an excess of) are very drab and dull. Males are amazing. I had a trio of them for awhile.


----------



## Breno4313 (Mar 17, 2011)

Would Metriaclima sp. msobo work? being that females are different color and the males don't have the bars.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are still both Metriaclima so in spite of the coloration differences there is a risk of crossbreeding. If you want to save fry then I'd look for something that is not Metriaclima.


----------



## Breno4313 (Mar 17, 2011)

No worries thanks for the reply it looks like I am gonna go with electric yellows and cobalt blue. In a 75 gal what numbers should I have of each 3 species?


----------



## Breno4313 (Mar 17, 2011)

I just saw the cobalt blue is a Metriaclima species so I will prob have to go a different one hey? What about kenyii? Or is that asking for trouble?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Kenyi has yellow males like your labs. And they are also Metriaclima lombardoi.


----------

